# 1966 murray



## rideon66 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok I know I need to take a pic and post it. I will, but I am at work so can't now. I am trying to figure out what 66 murray tank bike I have. Well my wife has. It is a mens in red. I think it is either a sportscrest or flightliner, but not sure. I found the list of serial #'s on here and  so it should be a 66. If you have any pics of a 66 mens flightliner or sportscrest or anything siminlar from 66 post them here so I can compare. I am not sure what else they made with a tank and lights on the front of the tank. Which work and all lenses intack. I don't think the light was ever even used before.
She picked it up really cheap in pretty good condition too for like $60.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 11, 2012)

Rideon66, here is a few cataloging pages I'v found that include 1965 and 1966 Murray bikes and styles. 
The Flightliner, I believe, is exclusive to Sears / JC Higgins and the tank should have that decal. 
There is also an Ebay listing for a 60's Murray Sportcrest. Don't expect to get that kind of money for it though. Well I wouldn't pay that much. That's feebay for ya.

This catalogs do not show a Sportcrest but it's reference material on Murrays
http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topic/13/1965-Murray-catalog
http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topic/72/1966-Murray-Specials-catalog

Here's a Sportcrest as per the listing
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190584897652+&item=190584897652&vectorid=229466

here's a JC Higgins Flightliner
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle132
and 
http://www.twospoke.com/photo/1961-jc-higgins-flightliner-1394.html
and
http://velospace.org/node/14119

Hope this helps. Post your serial number to be sure the year is correct. It is a known fact that the posted listing here of the Murray Serial Number Project can be incorrect. Some here will norrow it down for you. I'll even take a crack at it.


----------



## rideon66 (Jan 11, 2012)

I will have to look at the serial # again, but I remember it had like MO6 in it. I think this really did help. Obviously once I get some photos I will post so we can get a better idea. From the 65 cat you sent though it looks to be an exact match to a metero flite. Only I don't have the rear rack or the chainguard. Which the chainguard would have told me. It looks just like it though and says murray on the tank just like it. The sports crest looks very similar only it says sportscrest on the front and is black. Mine is all red and I think says murray on the front and I know says murray on the tank.
Not thinking of selling it, but knowing what it is worth helps figure out how much I will be willing to put into it.  Would love to find the old parts for it though. My wife loves the bike and I have enjoy it too. I spent some time figuring out how to even open the tank. It looked like new inside. I still had to fiddle with the wiring though. I think it had a short, but works perfect now. This got me started on tank bikes and now I am looking everyday for middle weight and balloon tire bikes. I really like the tanks and the lights though. 
Thanks this site is great.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 11, 2012)

MO6 as per the listing indicates 66 for sure. The new date book that is available on this site only goes to 59'. So that really is all that I have to my disposal. There was some talk that the Serial Number Project wasn't eaxact but, that's what available.
In most cases, serial numbers can be a challenge to research. At least Murray has something.

I started this hobby last year with a Ross Deluxe and without the help from the gurus here on the Cabe, I couldn't and wouldn't have guessed it was a 59'.
But, the investigation into the history and year of the bike has been rewarding. Of course I know nothing of the history of the owners but, do know I love'd the research.
Then there is the style of the bike....TANKLIGHTS!! Oh My God, I fell in love. These spaceage style bikes stand alone in my opinon. 
Wow I sound obsessed. I AM!!!

As far as value and whether it's worth putting money into it? I ask that question here all the time. Some put their idea of value on a find and it's great because there is no exacting science to it that I've found. And their knowledge is sought after. 
But, it is brought up everytime I ask "what is it worth" or "should I buy it for that", the value is your gut feeling and what feeling you have for it. Sounds wishywashy but, it's so true. What are your plans for it. Value is important if you plan on flipping it for a profit. If you are going to ride it and enjoy then there is no correct value that can be put on it. 
Overpaying for a bike is always a concern, hence the reason I ask.

The bike you have probably is worth $150 retail. I've paid more than I should in the past, but it's because it was worth it to me. 
Your tanklight works and that makes it worth it in my opinon.

Post some picks of you and your wife's find and it's great we have another family that loves this hobby. There is a lot of knowledge here, a lot more than me. 

Here are some of my tanklight bikes (the blue one is a Meteor Flite the red one my 1st one that got me hooked.


----------



## rideon66 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Pics*

Sorry it took so long but here are the pics of the bike in question.














Yes I took the rack off the front and put on the basket. It is the wifes bike after all. I also put on the fenders that came off a 70's murray.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice looking bike.
Enjoy the rides you're gonna have. Now all you need is another tanklight bike so you both don't have to share...lol


----------



## jd56 (Feb 1, 2012)

The graphics are identical as well as the light bezel to the Meteor flite. I thought it maight be a Missle but the bezel is different. The seat stem graphics are only shown on the Meteor as is on yours.
The rear rack and chainguard shouldn't be that hard to find.

Here is the 65 catalog ad for this bike. Which you have seen but, in case someone else needs to see it.


----------



## rideon66 (Feb 2, 2012)

*parts*

If anyone knows where i could find the rear rack and chainguard let me know. I have looked a bit but haven't seen any.

Oh and I have a 41 cleveland welding company roadmaster so we can ride together. Just need to get the horn in the tank working. It has a head light just not in the tank. I am always looking for another good tank bike though at a good price. It needs a light somewhere on it though either built into the tank or mounted on the front.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 2, 2012)

rideon66 said:


> If anyone knows where i could find the rear rack and chainguard let me know. I have looked a bit but haven't seen any.
> 
> Oh and I have a 41 cleveland welding company roadmaster so we can ride together. Just need to get the horn in the tank working. It has a head light just not in the tank. I am always looking for another good tank bike though at a good price. It needs a light somewhere on it though either built into the tank or mounted on the front.




Wow a 41 Roadmaster.
The Meteor flite parts shouldn't be that had to find. Murray bikes are everywhere it seems.
The rear rack and chainguard are a common item.
Ill keep an eye out for ya.
You said you had the front rack but took it off. Keep it in case you sell the bike.


----------



## rideon66 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks, 
She will never sell the Murray and unfortunatly the way that front rack is put on it is the crown chase. So it is what the bearings sit on. It had to be cut off with a hacksaw and filed smooth.


----------

